# Popups not popping up



## bigge31566 (Nov 13, 2021)

I have a rain bird system that uses the cp100 valve and the 5004 pop up sprinkler heads but recently 1 zone the heads are starting bubble lots of water out without popping up and maybe 5 to 10 minutes it will eventuly pop up and spray, all others pop up and spray, so I dont think its water pressure for sure, but heads flow water


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Could it be grit in the o-rings? It's weird that its affecting the entire zone if it not a pressure/leak issue.


----------

